# Saturday's Job



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Back in the beginning of May I was asked by a gentleman to carve a memorial for his wife in the top of the stump of a tree he had removed in his front yard. The tree stump was 52" x 51". (Big stump, but about 5" or 6" high.)

Took me a bit to get over there; my breathing being as bad as it was all summer. But, I made it over there Saturday and here was the end result 🙃 He was instructed to put something over it to protect it, as it is gonna age (I recommended white but he wanted black and wouldn't let us get the tree to look freshly cut again... wanted the weathering in there) so... as long as he's happy. Never did a freehand on a tree stump; it was an adventure to say the least. (I was a sight to behold, laying on those shop floor cushion mats with my @$$ in the air, carving this thing :lol: )


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well done...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow nice job Barb , especially under the circumstances. Wish I could have been their , you know, for moral support etc .
Hey were you wearing that thing we discussed a while back


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You did great, Barb. Carving end grain 5" off the ground with a chainsawed face, on your knees, must be some kind of world record.You are really good!
Herb


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Impressive, Barb, very impressive! Good job.

David


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> You did great, Barb. Carving end grain 5" off the ground with a chainsawed face, on your knees, must be some kind of world record.You are really good!
> Herb


Thanks. But trust me... I was NOT on my knees! I have those rubber cushion mats they sell that Ken got from a customer... they're like 2' x 2' wide, and go together like a puzzle. Anyway, I brought four of them with me, and stacked them to use as a padding to lay on. I draped them at the bottom of the stump, and worked my way up to the top of the stump. 

We spent probably 30 minutes prepping the stump between using my router and a flat bit to get rid of one really badly raised portion, the belt sander, and the orbital to get it smooth enough to transfer my pattern on the wood. Then it was me lying on the padding I draped, with my sign bit, (Used one up...) trying to follow the pattern. I was the center of attention of the neighborhood :haha:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks, guys. Ken was a huge help on this one. He helped transfer the pattern, kept the sawdust back (using the air compressor we brought with us) helped paint the lettering, and did the final sanding. 

I'm gettin too old (and already too fat) to get down on the ground like that... I was completely drained and ready for bed by 9:00 Saturday Night. Now to get my picture from the customer after he got the Poly put on it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, I really like that! What a nice way to remember the love of your life. Breathing problems are no fun, especially in the heat. No wonder you were exhausted.


----------



## newbie2wood (Apr 22, 2016)

That is just insane! And I mean that in the most positive way possible.

Absolutely incredible job!

Thanks for sharing it


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have looked at that several times, and Dang ,your good.!
Herb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That’s a fantastic outcome, Barb.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks Again, Guys...

Ken tells me as I'm reading him your comments, that while I was laying on my stomach cutting this, he took a couple pictures. He proceeded to send them to me: Here's what I'm willing to share :lol: Trying to haul myself up from the ground was the comedy portion of the show...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I have looked at that several times, and Dang ,your good.!
> Herb


You're too kind, Herb. Thanks :x


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I didn’t realize you used a cordless router Barb. Makes perfect sense for a job like this .
In your shop do you use a corded router for signs .

I must say you did pretty impressive work , and am amazed it’s done free hand


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

And you didn't even skin your elbows, I am impressed. Did you do that on one battery?
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> And you didn't even skin your elbows, I am impressed. Did you do that on one battery?
> Herb


I was wondering about the battery also . Guess it’s not too difficult to have another one on hand though if all else fails


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very well done. To take on a task of that nature, untried and to complete it at that level is the mark of a true craftsman (er craftperson or what ever is appropriate). 
Cheers
Jon


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Couldn't do that on a CNC. lol

Good Show!!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I didn’t realize you used a cordless router Barb. Makes perfect sense for a job like this .
> In your shop do you use a corded router for signs .
> 
> I must say you did pretty impressive work , and am amazed it’s done free hand


Thank you, Rick.

I use both in the shop. I usually use the cordless for the edges, to avoid the cord getting in the way.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Now that is a work of art...beautiful and perfect lettering...! ! ! ...and to do that well on such an uneven surface...(as Herb said) "DANG !"


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> And you didn't even skin your elbows, I am impressed. Did you do that on one battery?
> Herb


Nope, no skinned elbows, but when I was changing out bits, one of those little stinkers bit me pretty good on the back of my hand!

I would say it was two, Herb. The first battery was a little one, and Ken changed it out when he thought it sounded like it was getting low (but I don't think it was). The second one actually stopped in the middle of a cut, resulting in Ken changing to the third. That's the funny thing about my cordless; when it's done, there's no warning. It's done, and it just STOPS. Like someone put a brake on; that's been one of the things we've had to adjust to going from corded to cordless: When you turn off a cordless, the turning stops on a dime. When turning off a corded machine, it stops gradually.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Couldn't do that on a CNC. lol
> 
> Good Show!!


That's Riiiiiiight LOL funny you said that; over the weekend I thought of you, John. I was like: try THAT with your CNC, John :haha: and thanks. It was definitely an adventure.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

OMG Barb, it looks great. I would have needed a hoist to get me up off the ground. I remember seeing a CNC machine that can be put on the ground or concrete to carve.


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Simply Amazing work, Barb! Definitely a very nice tribute to his wife. Great job!


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice job Barb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Barb, how long had the tree been cut down. Was the stump still green? I have seen stumps stay green for a long time because it takes awhile for the roots to die. Once they die at the surface they start to crack badly. That one appeared to have some dead heart wood when it was alive, but no large cracks.
Herb


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Barb, beautiful work. Topic is a little sad but if it brings him a little bit a bit of peace then doubly spectacular.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Barb.
That was a superb job. Kudos for you and Ken.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Barb, how long had the tree been cut down. Was the stump still green? I have seen stumps stay green for a long time because it takes awhile for the roots to die. Once they die at the surface they start to crack badly. That one appeared to have some dead heart wood when it was alive, but no large cracks.
> Herb


When he asked me in May, Herb, it had been cut down a week or so, I want to say. It had been partially taken out by a storm we had (having a large limb land on his car) so he had it removed.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

There were no do overs on this job. 
Nice work Barb.

David


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2019)

That is such a lovely way to remember someone. You did a beautiful job!


----------



## schmitt32linedrill (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice job on the stump lettering, Barb. I've always wanted to learn this, but I think I'm too old and shaky now.

Art S


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

***Update***

Thank you. It was a fun if not exhausting afternoon. He finally sent me the picture of the stump after he put on the poly. Here's the final look:


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Perfectly done Barb,love it. Jamesjj777746


----------



## WoodFrog (Mar 28, 2020)

Wow, that's fantastic workmanship! The pictures with you and your router next to the stump give a better idea of the size...that is a huge stump! 👍


----------

